# Backrest



## jmeier1981 (Aug 10, 2009)

Anybody else have any problems with there backrests bending very easy? I just put a RidenRest from Sportsmansguide on and only made it a mile down the rode before my buddy pointed out that the side supports and the main rails were already bent. Guess Ill have to try and find some heavier gauge tubing and flat stock and redo it myself. Almost a waste of $60 bucks since the cushion part is the only thing not junk on it


----------



## chubbs34 (Apr 23, 2010)

stop riding with fat chicks lol


----------



## jmeier1981 (Aug 10, 2009)

Im allergic to fat chicks it was just my lead *** ;-)


----------

